#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 PartXLXVIII(聖劍傳說 瑪那傳奇)

## sanari

第58回
猜漫畫作品
應該算是送分題吧

----------


## MINE

還故意選角色說那個詞的那頁嗎....
SANARI你真的為了放水
已經到不擇手段了吧XD""""

----------


## sanari

> 還故意選角色說那個詞的那頁嗎....
> SANARI你真的為了放水
> 已經到不擇手段了吧XD""""


有嗎？有嗎？
ＸＤ
原本是要找那隻龍人的說
然後．．．不想一本一本的找
就只好先找到誰就拍誰囉
個人比較喜歡那隻龍人．．．

----------


## 墨

聖劍傳說是吧
不過你說的那隻龍人是哪隻?(小的健忘症又發作了)

----------


## 水靈凱

應該算是狼人吧
不過尾巴又是龍的尾巴...
所以...不明種族XD

----------


## 墨

原來如此!(終於想到)不過,他的戲份滿少的說.....

----------


## 和魯夫

> 聖劍傳說是吧
> 不過你說的那隻龍人是哪隻?(小的健忘症又發作了)


聖劍傳說+1
話說第一集某獸死了後我不想看了
(有粗略看過第2集)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 聖劍傳說+1
> 話說第一集某獸死了後我不想看了
> (有粗略看過第2集)


聖劍傳說~

(話說我只收後面兩集...)

----------


## sanari

> 應該算是狼人吧
> 不過尾巴又是龍的尾巴...
> 所以...不明種族XD


那他姊姊不是更奇怪嗎？
像獨角獸說

----------


## 和魯夫

> 那他姊姊不是更奇怪嗎？
> 像獨角獸說


嘎?我以為你在說第一集那隻戰死了再復活又和姐姐打又再死一次的那隻(?)

----------


## sanari

> 嘎?我以為你在說第一集那隻戰死了再復活又和姐姐打又再死一次的那隻(?)


大家說的就是同一隻啊
姊姊是白色藍髮，頭上還有一隻角的那個女角色

----------


## 路卡爾

玩過原作(PS遊戲)就知道
其實他們是龍啊...
不過畫家畫的像狗而已XD
姊姊頭上的角是鎧甲的一部份?
話說 我全集都有...

----------


## Liger

雖然手頭上沒有，
不過公式本好像是寫狼獸人，
那他姐到底是什麼啊？XD

而且主角說的也沒錯，
他本來就死了，
還死了120年左右。

----------


## 銀月貓

> 雖然手頭上沒有，
> 不過公式本好像是寫狼獸人，
> 那他姐到底是什麼啊？XD
> 
> 而且主角說的也沒錯，
> 他本來就死了，
> 還死了120年左右。


兩隻都是龍

----------


## Liger

> 兩隻都是龍


請恕我反駁這說法。

不過我重新解了一次事件，
裡面沒提到他們的種族，
如果只憑外觀判斷，
又會出現「繪師畫的像狗」的問題，原畫也是。

從目前有的資料來看，答案暫時保留比較好。

----------


## 影

不過除了那兩姐弟很難分之外...

那隻兔耳奸商尼基塔又要算那個種族的阿￣▽￣?

----------


## 路卡爾

基本上呢...他們是龍的騎士
遊戲中似乎有提到他們是龍的樣子(年代久遠啊
而且 有鱗片啊0.0/

尼吉它是兔子沒錯...雖然不像
不過臉部有兔子的特徵0.0"

----------


## Liger

不只有鱗片還有可愛的小鼻子跟大耳朵喔XD

雖然說四個Dragoon中有出場的三位都是獸人(不死皇帝不確定。)，
但最後一個是名為Celestine(天青石)的珠魅，
不過被S社廢棄不用了，實際上珠魅共砍了六個角色。
--
如果聖劍系列的設定一樣的話，
尼吉他是尼吉他族的喔～￣∇￣＊(眾毆)
--1/14追加--
嗯，新增的部分也沒什麼，
只是把ULTIMANIA的某張圖放上來而已。

----------

